# Vintage longbow question



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I have a bow with that circle in a circle. I used to shoot it when I was a kid.
I hope it isn't valuable as I drilled a hole in the center circle so I could hang it on the wall next to the one my dad used to shoot.
There is no names on either bow.


----------



## hunter10860 (Feb 16, 2005)

i cant believe you guys did that! thoes bows are worth alot of money guys and now there not going to be as much seriously but they are awesome bows thoe


----------

